# nasıl bir gün?



## Arabus

Hello,

What does that question mean?

Thanks,


----------



## Rallino

Hello,

I am not sure.

It is common to ask: "Nasıl bir gün geçirdin?", which litterally means: "what kind of a day have you passed?" But it actually means: "How was your day?".


Can you provide us with a little more context?


----------



## Arabus

This is where the question is:

http://www.myupload.org/files/ech3i3f2kjr33w7khr89.jpg


----------



## Rallino

All right, my guess is that they avoided to form a complex sentence. 

Those questions should have been:

3. *(O gün)* nasıl bir gün?
5. Kaç çeşit dondurma *(yediler)*?

The answer is in the dialogue. 

Vanessa says: _"...Yağmursuz ve rüzgarsız ne güzel bir gün!_"

'No rain or wind, what a beautiful day!'


----------



## Arabus

I still don't get the meaning. Is it: how is a day? Why did they put _bir_? I don't get it.


----------



## Rallino

"What kind of ...." formation always requires a "bir".


Bu nasıl bir sınıf? - What kind of *a* class is this? 
Bu nasıl bir telefon? -  What kind of *a* phone is this?

Bugün nasıl bir gün? - What kind of *a* day is today?


----------



## Arabus

Thanks.....


----------

